# Boulder Mountain road question



## kcmatt (Sep 5, 2017)

I recently moved back to the state of Utah after 13 years in Missouri. I have experience with Boulder Mountain but am wanting to take my boys into Oak Creek Res this weekend and have heard mixed things about the road in, even in conversations with the Forest Service. How much worse is it than the Donkey Reservoir road? Substantially worse? ATV only? I have a lifted 4Runner and am guessing I'll be OK unless there are some large-boulder rock fields, just don't want to run into a dead-end with the younger boys in tow. Thanks, I look forward to participating in the forum now that I am here (and not just asking questions...).


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

It's been a while since I was at Oak Creek. I would expect the road to be similar to the road to Donkey. Your 4Runner should be able to handle the raod -- if want to drive it. Again, I haven't been in there for a while. Maybe someone else has some more recent info on that particular road?

It's not that long of a road. If you got to a questionable spot, you could always just park, and hike the rest of the way in.

I'll check and see what I can find out. There used to be a gate on that road as well, but I don't think it's ever closed.

I hope that helps.


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

IMO, the road to oak creek is much shorter, but much rougher than the road to donkey. I would only take atv, utv into oak creek. I would take a lifted 4 runner into donkey if it was not new and I didn't care about scratches etc.. Back before I had an atv, we would drive about 1/2 and hike the remaining 1.5-2 miles with float tubes into oak creek reservoir. Not too bad of a hike.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I agree with Toasty. I remember the road being rougher than Donkey's mainly due to the road being rutted out. But its only about 2.25-2.5 miles long, so it isn't terrible.

If it doesn't look like you can make it, take a look at Long Lake which is close by and you can even head up to Scout Lake a little past Long Lake.

Its beautiful on that mountain!


----------



## kcmatt (Sep 5, 2017)

Thanks, PBH and toasty. That sounds pretty bad, toasty. It's not a new 4Runner but wouldn't want to get into a narrow ATV trail scrape-fest and definitely wouldn't want to have undercarriage damage. Donkey is easy for it but much rougher than Donkey's worst parts could be pretty bad. These boys can hike but if they bring their cousin along as anticipated (who is recovering from tularemia infection in his leg), hiking wasn't intended to be part of the program this time. Going to have to think hard about it.


----------



## kcmatt (Sep 5, 2017)

Thanks, Bax. Didn't see your reply. My old notes have Long Lake as a fishless Tiger Salamander pond. Has that changed?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

kcmatt said:


> Thanks, Bax. Didn't see your reply. My old notes have Long Lake as a Tiger Salamander pond. Has that changed?


Honestly I cant remember it being called that, but my family was notorious for calling things by the wrong name so it very well may have been.



kcmatt said:


> who is recovering from tularemia infection in his leg


Did he get bit by a rabid cottontail?!


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

The last time I ever rode in a truck into Oak Creek Reservoir was when I was in high school (I graduated in 1991, so it has been a long time). The reason I have never done it since is because my father broke the rod that allowed him to steer the two front tires. We made it off the mountain and to the highway that day without my father being able to steer the truck. My uncle walked alongside the truck to notify my father every time the tires were close to buckling. My father and uncle would then work together to get the tires pointed in the right direction. Once down the mountain, they were able to figure a temporary fix with duct tape and bailing wire (isn't that cliche?) to get the truck home. From that day on, I just figured that road was too rough for me and any personal vehicles I had access to. I have only since returned on my ATV. Personally, I would never drive that road. Take that for what it is worth! I am sure your 4Runner would make it just fine....the question is whether or not you are willing to risk any damage.


----------



## kcmatt (Sep 5, 2017)

Not the name itself but Long Lake as being a fishless pond full of tiger salamanders. Mystery on the tularemia but he had an open sore on his leg and best guess was that the usually rodent-borne bacteria entered while wading mucky ponds in southern UT. Those boys definitely get into some "unclean" places but sure seemed a freak thing to contract. I don't recommend tularemia to anyone.


----------



## kcmatt (Sep 5, 2017)

Yikes, broken rod does not sound enticing. Amazing you got out. Thanks for that information, wyo2utah.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

yes, Long Lake is fishless. But Scout isn't.

That busted tie rod was fun! Dad could steer, but only with 1 wheel. It was the other wheel flopping around that caused us issues. Fun times for sure!

Hey KC -- send a message to Wyoming2Utah and ask him for some drive-in recommendations from the Boulder Top. He'll point you to some great places that you can go and have a blast!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Its kind of interesting to hear Wyo2UT's story. I remember the road being rough, but by golly I don't remember it being that bad!

As far as tiger salamanders being the only thing in the lake.... man I sure don't remember that being an issue. But Scout Lake is where we spent most of our time in that area anyways because it was quieter:

http://www.redrockadventure.com/ind...boulder-mountain/boulder-mountain-fishing-map


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I used to drive a old Chevy Blazer up to Beaver Dam and Fish Creek to have some secluded fishing. Very few people really wanted to beat their vehicles to get into those ponds, this was back in the late 70's and early 80's. Last year I took my 4 wheeler up to them and thought that I was on the wrong road. All the big huge boulders that used to be in the middle and along the side of the road were gone, I couldn't believe how good the road was. 

So in my opinion if the Forest Service took care of this road they might of taken care of a lot of them up there and a lifter 4 Runner should have no problem getting into any of them that have a actual road and not just a trail into them.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

That old cabin remnant on upper fish creek belonged to my wifes great great grandfather. He helped create the original lower bowns res eons ago.


-DallanC


----------



## elkhunterUT (Jan 21, 2008)

I drove the Oak Creek road this past June on my ATV. I personally would not take a lifted 4-runner or truck on that road, but I prefer to keep my truck nice and use my ATV whenever possible. There are some pretty steep and rough areas on that road where something could go bad in a bigger vehicle.


----------



## BG1 (Feb 15, 2013)

Road has been totally improved in the last 3 years. You would have no problems in your Forerunner! But the fishing is on the down slide. For now the limit is 16 for stunted brook trout. Poisoning soon I hope. Go eat and keep a bunch.


----------



## kcmatt (Sep 5, 2017)

Thanks PRB, I'll ask him. And thanks everyone. Sounds like there may be some improvement to the Oak Creek road though now I wonder if I should wait until after bounce-back and go to another lake. I knew the management plan was slated to change but thought there were still some good fish in there, the boys were hoping to have a shot at some larger fish after (fun) saturation with smaller Donkey brookies earlier in the year. Seems like rather than slow decline it would have been better to rip the bandaid, poison and restock (with sterile brookies I'm guessing?). Is the Fish Creek road truck safe then? Maybe that is the better direction for us this time.


----------



## Gunner73 (Dec 3, 2007)

I was there last month in my side x side, you can try it but it is very rough with big rocks in spots.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

kcmatt said:


> Is the Fish Creek road truck safe then? Maybe that is the better direction for us this time.


Once again, it's your typical Boulder Mountain road. Last fall I saw a pick-up up there and his running board steps were completely mangled from the trip in. Doable, but always some risk involved.

UTV for me. Quicker and don't have to worry about dinging up the new rig.


----------



## kcmatt (Sep 5, 2017)

Thanks Gunner and sawsman. Definitely looking like I may need to go the UTV route now that I am back in the west. For now with the existing rig, my only good measure of do-able Boulder offroading is the Donkey road which the 4Runner managed handily. That plus the inability to simply turn it into a pack trip this time feels pretty limiting.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I would have no qualms taking a short wheel base truck up to Fish Creek, that road is now a super highway compared to what it used to be. Last deer hunt when I was up there some fishermen were coming down it in a 4 Runner. There is one steep part but other than that it is a derivable road


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

sawsman said:


> Once again, it's your typical Boulder Mountain road. Last fall I saw a pick-up up there and his running board steps were completely mangled from the trip in. Doable, but always some risk involved.
> 
> UTV for me. Quicker and don't have to worry about dinging up the new rig.


Gawd, the original use for ATVs was to not ding up the expensive $40k truck... but holy crap, some UTVs are now pushing $30k !!!!

I'd rather have a nice jeep for half that.

-DallanC


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

KC -- honestly, don't overlook those lakes up top. Great opportunity for quality fish for your boys, rugged road to enjoy the 4Runner but not break it, and you can drive right to many of the lakes. Have you heard from W2U? (he's heading up there again Saturday, so he could give you a good report come next week...)


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Oak Creek Road is a little steep, but otherwise fine. My Rodeo made it just fine and it's not much higher than it would be with stock tires.

Fish Creek Road is mostly fine, except for one really steep spot where there's no room to correct around a big hole where boulders must have been awhile back. You just have to hit it hard and straddle the gap as best you can.

Donkey Road is better than FC Road, in my opinion. The road to Scout is short, but somewhat wicked in a couple of spots. Tight turn on a steeper spot that caused me to choose a bad line (thank you, skid plates).

The worst road I've met on the mountain (or anywhere) is Dog Flat Road, cutting off from Donkey. Don't do it. Just don't. I made it, but won't try that again...unless they stock goldens in a certain closed basin lake up there (yeah, right).


----------



## kcmatt (Sep 5, 2017)

Thanks, LOAH. Is that steep spot hole wider than a typical SUV or just one that would cause a problem if you didn't see it or slid sideways off a rock while crawling too slowly? I've walked the first short distance of the Dog Flat road which was enough for me to see that I was going to leave it to the ATVs. Amazing you made it up and back.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

It's wide enough that it made me very nervous, but I tend to scare more easily on the way up on any given 4x4 road. I recall going down to be much less of a challenge. 

I got through it with some bouncing (I wouldn't crawl there - needed momentum) and a huge sigh of relief. It actually stopped me, the previous year ('15) because I had an electrical issue causing my truck to drive poorly and didn't know that until I skid backwards down that stretch of road, having to call it quits before making it up all the way.

(BTW - hiked to Emily that day. No fish.)

About Dog Flat, I'm more surprised than anyone that I made it up and back. I had to rebuild parts of it to make it work. Made ramps to get up the roots and boulders. I did damage my truck on that one. I carved a nice groove down the passenger side with one tree, then stabbed my headlight out with another tree while watching my tire go down one of my ramps. LOL


----------



## kcmatt (Sep 5, 2017)

Thanks all once again. Because of cold temps and thunderstorms, we stayed on the rim but really appreciate the help on top, PBH and W2U. Went into BD/FC. The 4Runner handled it well, the first of the two very steep hills being the most difficult because it twists and has big boulders at the twist. Definitely a rougher road than Donkey. The hole is not as bad as it appears it was when you were there last, LOAH. Fishing was good, got a slam of sorts, brookies, cutts, tigers, splake, and a grayling in one day. Boys had a blast.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I realized I've never caught a greyling... I need to fix that.


-DallanC


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

DallanC said:


> I realized I've never caught a greyling... I need to fix that.
> 
> -DallanC


Most grayling are little skinny things, that is a good one for sure.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

toasty said:


> Most [Uinta] grayling are little skinny things, that is a good one for sure.


Boulder Mountain, baby.


----------



## BG1 (Feb 15, 2013)

Could I ask where you caught that grayling if you didn't go on top?


----------



## Brookie (Oct 26, 2008)

I know of only 1 lake in the area that have them. Usually winter kills. Unless they have been put in some new lakes


----------



## kcmatt (Sep 5, 2017)

The grayling in the picture isn't from where you think. It is not listed as containing grayling.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

Grayling have been stocked in several lakes in that area that I know of--Blind, Pear, and Green.


----------

